# Stuffed Lamb Leg



## WaterRat (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey All,

For Palm Sunday a friend invited me and several others to her place for dinner. She was doing a big ham so I decided to do something a bit different and definitely not pork. I was toying with a beef rib roast or bacon wrapped fillet but decided on a stuffed boneless leg of lamb. This was a strange amalgamation of Malcom Reed and Gordon Ramsay. Reed had the smoke aspect and Ramsay had the stuffed part though he did a "saddle of lamb" (can't imagine how much that cost $$$) but I figured it would work fine for a leg.

I'll apologize for the blurry pics, I whacked my right ring finger on the mandolin Sunday morning slicing potatoes and things got hectic to say the least.

Lets go! Here's my nice lamb, it just had a big hole where the bone had been so I sliced it through one end so I could lay it flat. I also sliced down partially through the thicker parts to really get the seasoning in and also for the stuffing. Rubbed down with olive oil then hit with s&p, fresh thyme and rosemary, along with garlic and some lemon zest then covered and into the reefer o/n.











The next morning while firing the smoker, letting the lamb warm up, and trying t staunch the firehydrant like bloodflow from my finger I made up the stuffing. Sauteed 1/2 a large onion and 4-5 cloves garlic for about 5 min or so to soften, with a little s&p, then tossed in a jar of pine nuts (2oz) for about 2min to get a touch tosted but didn't want to burn them. Then added 5oz of baby spinach (it seems like a ton when you toss it in but cooks down to nothing) and sauteed down. Took off the heat and crumbled in an 8oz block of feta cheese - work it for a little and it will hold everything together.






Take the stuffing and really get it into all the crevices of the lamb then gently roll it up and tie with butcher string to hold together.











Lastly toss on the smoker. I was running at 250°F with PitBoss competition blend pellets (maple/hickory/cherry). I wanted to do just cherry but no store near me had them. I also made a baste which got applied every 45min or so.

Baste from Malcom Reed: https://howtobbqright.com/2014/12/03/smoking-a-whole-leg-of-lamb/
Here’s the recipe:
1 cup Red Wine Vinegar
½ cup Vegetable Oil
1 tsp Sea Salt
½ tsp Course Ground Black Pepper
½ tsp Chopped Rosemary
½ tsp Chopped Thyme
2 cloves of minced Garlic

Total time was just over 3hrs, with an IT of ~142°F when I pulled it.






Overall it was very tasty these flavors worked great together and everyone really liked it. I personally quite enjoyed it and the stuffing just really added to it. It wasn't overly lamby tasting either. Sorry no carved shots by the time we ate I wasn't even thinking about pics.

Oh, the taters.  I was doing a scalloped tater recipe from the BBQ Pit Boys that I also did for Easter last year. https://bbqpitboys.com/scalloped-potatoes/ It's very tasty but takes way longer to cook than they say, I also end up with too much liquid, I may saute the onions a bit first next time. And really watch you fingers when slicing!

Thanks for looking!

 Mid layer build:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Wish I was there that looks and sound awesome.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks very good. Have never even tasted lamb before. One of these days I may have to give it a try.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 16, 2019)

WR, Wow! Nice lamb and taters! You had a lucky host!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 16, 2019)

Malcom Reed has it going on! His simple Boston Butt is awesome!  I use nothing but Killer Hogs seasonings. Tried all the rest and his works for me. Cooked lots of things that he has on his YouTube channel. Really like T Roy Cooks as well.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2019)

Lamb looks awesome. Sorry to hear about your finger. I've done the same thing in the mandolin. Those things are the devil. That fingers gonna be sore for a good while too.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 17, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wish I was there that looks and sound awesome.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren! If you like lamb give it a try it was really pretty easy.



Winterrider said:


> Looks very good. Have never even tasted lamb before. One of these days I may have to give it a try.



Thanks WR (hey that's my shorthand name!) It's worth a try, different flavor than beef, some may say a little gamey but that's not quite right either, it's unique.



crazymoon said:


> WR, Wow! Nice lamb and taters! You had a lucky host!



Thanks Crazy, we had a lovely day for it.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Malcom Reed has it going on! His simple Boston Butt is awesome!  I use nothing but Killer Hogs seasonings. Tried all the rest and his works for me. Cooked lots of things that he has on his YouTube channel. Really like T Roy Cooks as well.



I agree he's good and fun to watch. Not as entertaining as the Pit Boys but he throws down serious bbq an his easy to follow vids are great and to the point. I wanted to try the Killer Hogs but the added msg just turns me off. No, it ain't gonna kill me but I don't need it either.



fivetricks said:


> Lamb looks awesome. Sorry to hear about your finger. I've done the same thing in the mandolin. Those things are the devil. That fingers gonna be sore for a good while too.



Thanks FT! It was quite tasty. The rotten thing with the cut was I just started on that potato, not like it was down near the end, I do use the guard then, I must have just let that finger dangle ;(


----------

